
Verizon will give subscribers free access to anti-robocall tools - mimixco
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/18/verizon-free-anti-robocall-tools/
======
tonyquart
It's really nice to see those tech companies try to help us fighting back
against these annoying robocalls. I think there are so many things that the
authority should do to help us stop the use of these robocalls. They are
becoming more and more annoying along with time. I have read an article that
might be useful for us about this topic at
[https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/).

